# Let's have some optimism...



## Caveat (8 Apr 2009)

...because what else can you do?

This is not the recession, this is not the budget, this is not FF poor government nor is it even VRT or rip -off Ireland.

This is life.

Who knows the point of it - maybe it isn't necessarily to be enjoyed all the time but surely it is not to be simply _endured?_

I'm not being flippant - what's the worst that can happen?  

Keep going, be happy, work hard and spread the love.

We'll make it - we always do.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

I'm off work tomorrow !!!

Be happy for me.........


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Apr 2009)

Bottom line - health is wealth.


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2009)

i'm back to work on tuesday for the first time in almost 12 months


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2009)

Hallelujah! The return of the happy post to AAM!
The lovely Fabregas has returned from injury, life is good.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> i'm back to work on tuesday for the first time in almost 12 months


 
Sweet, good to hear !!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Hallelujah! The return of the happy post to AAM!
> *The lovely Fabregas has returned from injury, life is good*.


 
Sorry can't be happy about that.........


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Apr 2009)

Well done Caveat - nice to get some positivity going on. Roll on the long weekend.


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Sweet, good to hear !!!


 
Will you miss me?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> Will you miss me?


 

Yes, but i will expect evening visits.


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2009)

I have to work some evenings


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> I have to work some evenings


 
Some is ok, but all.........


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2009)

only some, i think, they havent told me yet, bloody public sector


----------



## d2x2 (8 Apr 2009)

Yes, great post! Thanks.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> ...because what else can you do?
> 
> This is not the recession, this is not the budget, this is not FF poor government nor is it even VRT or rip -off Ireland.
> 
> ...




Fair play to you Caveat, smoking transcendental happy weed at noon.
Don’t let them put a downer on your happy place... man


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

But i'm happy ??


----------



## ney001 (8 Apr 2009)

Plus, you know who is coming on Sunday!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

Him, he mugged me two years ago !


----------



## fobs (8 Apr 2009)

We have Easter Eggs to look forward to on Sunday and at the moment the sun is shining outside and my work colleague just brought me in a cup of coffee!


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Sorry can't be happy about that.........


 
You could change your name to, for example, Ron Rioja and you'd be half way to experiencing happiness in regard to his return!!!


----------

